# bug burger from repashy



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

anyone use this for their feeders? thinking of moving to this, not sure if it will be better than fresh fruit and veg?


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey dude. I recently used this. I made up a mug full, microwaved, put it into a small bowl and let it set.
I halved it and put half in freezer. The other half I cut up into small chunks and I keep it in the fridge where it will keep for a couple of weeks if in an air-tight tub.

The result. Well, my dubia eat it, as does my locust, so no issues there at all. If its doing any good, to early to tell tbf. But I trust Repashy's. 
I use the Superload in conjunction to the Calcium + all the time. But I tried the bug burger as it was on offer.: victory:


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

sounds it's worth a try, must be better than a couple of carrots and a bit of cucumber, and probably works out cheaper too.

It's the storage of it that is selling it to me, being able to freeze it is a big plus as fresh veg goes off fast and as said it gets expensive keep replacing it for a few crickets.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I use it and also use vit-all from sticky tongue farms. I use bug burger dry as it lasts longer and also give fruit and veg a couple of times a week for moisture. It is working well and have purchased more. I am trying the vit-all mainly because of the chameleons and the vitamin a type in it.

Vit-all is really good and everything loves it. I use that wet though.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I just want to say that bug burger might be a really good product, but its got a really stupid name.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

I really rate the stuff both dry and cooked...havent come across anything that wouldnt eat it...mealworms just swarm it and its actually quite interesting to watch lol supposed to be a good gutloader and the fact you can freeze or refrigerate is awesome too! Overall Id say it comes highly recommended, from me anyway! : victory:


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Was thinking about getting some as well because as you saying buying fresh veg constantly is expensive. Glad to hear it has some good reviews, does it provide enough moisture to hydrate the bugs too?


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> Was thinking about getting some as well because as you saying buying fresh veg constantly is expensive. Glad to hear it has some good reviews, does it provide enough moisture to hydrate the bugs too?


It is moist (squishy). But I still provide bug gel. As a tub of that last for ages. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> Was thinking about getting some as well because as you saying buying fresh veg constantly is expensive. Glad to hear it has some good reviews, does it provide enough moisture to hydrate the bugs too?


If I remember correctly it's 2 parts water to 1 bug burger so it should provide plenty water.

I have a big RUB of crickets on the go, had them over 3 weeks now, I have not provided any water only veg and only had 2 die, so I think the burger will be fine on it's own.


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jebb said:


> If I remember correctly it's 2 parts water to 1 bug burger so it should provide plenty water.
> 
> I have a big RUB of crickets on the go, had them over 3 weeks now, I have not provided any water only veg and only had 2 die, so I think the burger will be fine on it's own.


I'm sure it's 75% water to 25% powder but I don't know if it boils off during the "cooking" stage. Oh well, easy enough to test on some crickets as I'm okay if I see them dehydrate to death, nasty little fellows.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> I'm sure it's 75% water to 25% powder but I don't know if it boils off during the "cooking" stage. Oh well, easy enough to test on some crickets as I'm okay if I see them dehydrate to death, nasty little fellows.


just checked, we are both wrong :blush: it's 3 water to 1 burger, and it's only simmered for 3 minutes so not a lot of water would be lost.

edit oh no you were right...smart :censor:


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jebb said:


> just checked, we are both wrong :blush: it's 3 water to 1 burger, and it's only simmered for 3 minutes so not a lot of water would be lost.
> 
> edit oh no you were right...smart :censor:


Well, I'm going to get some when I do an order for some stuff from Swell on pay day which is thankfully soon. Let me know how you get on it with if you buy it any sooner.


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Did mine in the microwave. I'm less patient  .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> Well, I'm going to get some when I do an order for some stuff from Swell on pay day which is thankfully soon. Let me know how you get on it with if you buy it any sooner.


Get it from repashy.co.uk it's only £8.99 for the 3oz tub or the same price for the 4oz bag and it's free P&P.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Muz333 said:


> Was thinking about getting some as well because as you saying *buying fresh veg constantly is expensive*. Glad to hear it has some good reviews, does it provide enough moisture to hydrate the bugs too?


Apparently a 3 oz pot is £8.99. When made up i.e mixed one part BB to three parts water that will make 255g of ready product. That works out at a cost of around £35 per kilo of bug burger. I can buy a kilo of carrots for example for around 60p. 

I can't really see how this could be used to save money.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Dragon Farm said:


> Apparently a 3 oz pot is £8.99. When made up i.e mixed one part BB to three parts water that will make 255g of ready product. That works out at a cost of around £35 per kilo of bug burger. I can buy a kilo of carrots for example for around 60p.
> 
> I can't really see how this could be used to save money.


You have a point :whistling2: 

I was going off the Repashy site which stated it makes 15 cups of product but I realise now it doesn't say which size bag that is referring to, I guess it's the 64oz bag...looks like I'm sticking with carrots.

I normally add carrots and cucumber, would you say that's ok for gut loading for a crested gecko? I seems to be enough to keep the feeders alive, it's just whether it's a good gut loader?


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't like the idea of telling anybody what they should do.

For a long time I assumed this product was probably rubbish because of the name, but when I looked at the ingredients I was impressed. Things like algae, rosehips, marigold petals are a great addition the diet. But at the same time if you can get your lizards/frogs (or whatever) to eat crickets filled with dandelion leaves (that cost nothing), that is a really brilliant gut load too. I can't help but wonder if the best thing to do is to use BB sometimes, and other times watercress, dandelions, carrots etc ?


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Jebb said:


> You have a point :whistling2:
> 
> I was going off the Repashy site which stated it makes 15 cups of product but I realise now it doesn't say which size bag that is referring to, I guess it's the 64oz bag...looks like I'm sticking with carrots.
> 
> I normally add carrots and cucumber, would you say that's ok for gut loading for a crested gecko? I seems to be enough to keep the feeders alive, it's just whether it's a good gut loader?


Sorry I didn't answer your question. I think carrots are brilliant, but not on their own. If you think about what a Crested gecko might eat in the wild, it is likely to eat quite alot of insects that are feeding on green leaves, as well as eating fruit directly themselves. So I would use things like dandelions and watercress for the crickets, as well as carrots.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Carrots might be cheaper but I personally think a really varried diet to your feeders and reps is the key to healthy reps. Just to give you an idea of what I feed my feeders and a rough price of each item.

Fresh fruit and veg-
Carrots 
Broccoli
Tomato
Blueberrys
Apple
(all of the above are normally in the fridge so less than a quid I suppose as feeder food)
Dandelions - free
Clovers-free
Rosehips-free
Algea based fish food tablets £3 as tub 
Fish flakes £2 a tub
Bee pollen £6 a bag
Readybrek £2 a box
Dog tripe based chews £2 a box
Baby food 59p a jar
I mix in a small amount of neutrobal with the baby food to increase vitamins.

But I do think them bug burgers do look pretty ok for the stuff that in them and ease of use.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

That sounds brilliant. I was thinking along the same lines, of trying to find good sources of algae, seaweed, rosehips etc, and making up my own mix. 

I don't understand why some people have said veggies are expensive when you can always use, carrot peelings, courghette ends, apple cores etc. 

Serious terrapin keepers make up 'turtle pudding' where they mix up a range of the best sorts of food (like whole trout) and put it through a blender to create high quality daily feed, that is frozen in ice cubes. the mix has gelatine or agar agar to make it set, but with a insect mix you wouldn't need to do this. I might give that a go.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Dragon Farm said:


> That sounds brilliant. I was thinking along the same lines, of trying to find good sources of algae, seaweed, rosehips etc, and making up my own mix.
> 
> I don't understand why some people have said veggies are expensive when you can always use, carrot peelings, courghette ends, apple cores etc.
> 
> Serious terrapin keepers make up 'turtle pudding' where they mix up a range of the best sorts of food (like whole trout) and put it through a blender to create high quality daily feed, that is frozen in ice cubes. the mix has gelatine or agar agar to make it set, but with a insect mix you wouldn't need to do this. I might give that a go.



Yeah I agree I don't think it works out that expensive at all , because the majority of stuff people always have in anyway as in the fresh fruit and veg. The only stuff I buy just for the insects are the fish products(alge and flakes), bee pollen , ready brek , and baby food. The wild foods are free and the dog chews are just treats for my dog . But they all have a long life and once preped can be frozen. I only make very very small batche's at a time which is time consuming but I think its worth the effort.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Totally agree. For me the aim should be to provide the correct lighting for UV /D3 needs, and use bug diets to eliminate or nearly eliminate the need for dusting livefood with vits and mins. The exception might be the ocassional dusting of calcium, as I believe calcium powder may not be consumed by bugs, or may not do them any good.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah that's along the lines of what I also think , I still do and agree with dusting but only every 2 weeks or so incase there is something I'm missing out of the the diet. I've always thought that just concentrating on dusting is a lazy way of looking after reps and phibs.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Alot of keepers are dusting with something most feeds. Once every two weeks is a big difference. Maybe a good compromise ?

I did say 'eliminate or nearly eliminate dusting'. I have already come with a rough draft of what my mix could contain. The idea excites me, but I need to do more research first, and find good sources for some of the more unusual ingredients.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i tend to blend fish food (flake/pellets/wafer ect), loads of veg, water, weetabix into a thickish paste, and offer a lid with a very thin layer on it and they go wild. i then freeze and defrost blocks.


edit: the stuff i just whipped up seems too thick and looks like i have to be lifeguard as they're all stuck...


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jebb said:


> Get it from repashy.co.uk it's only £8.99 for the 3oz tub or the same price for the 4oz bag and it's free P&P.


I just looked out this thread to say that as well. Also it states on the ingredients that it hydrates the bugs. I think I'll give it a go as I don't tend to keep too much veg in the flat.

If I had a normal 9-5 job I'm sure I'd have a greater variety of fresh veg available at all times but as of now the bug burgers looks easiest and the shelf life is a bonus.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> I just looked out this thread to say that as well. Also it states on the ingredients that it hydrates the bugs. I think I'll give it a go as I don't tend to keep too much veg in the flat.
> 
> If I had a normal 9-5 job I'm sure I'd have a greater variety of fresh veg available at all times but as of now the bug burgers looks easiest and the shelf life is a bonus.


exactly my thoughts too, I think I'm back to buying bug burger again :lol2:

I think it's worth at least one bag to try, yeah carrots are cheap but just feeding those is not idea, so add in cucumber etc the price some shoots up, and for only one crestie the food goes off before it's all used, and no I don't eat that healthily myself so do not have fruit and veg in all the time for me :blush:

Like you the selling point is it can be frozen, so will keep very well, add in all the stuff it contains, than it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

My bugs seemed go to mad on this.

Made it in the microwave, but boy it stinks ! :gasp:

Once cooled, it smells fine.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

spottymint said:


> My bugs seemed go to mad on this.
> 
> Made it in the microwave, but boy it stinks ! :gasp:
> 
> Once cooled, it smells fine.


what size bag do you buy? how many cup fulls would you say the 4oz bag will make?


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I've ordered some from lily exotics as well as the two different flavours of repashy. Bought a few bits and pieces from swells today as well. Looking forward to seeing how the dried fruit mix goes down mixed into the CGD.

I'm a bit annoyed as my crestie doesn't seem too keen on live food. So now I have both a box of locusts and crickets living in my flat until he changes his mind.
I'll try brown crickets next and see if they go down any better. Other than that what are my options? I've heard some stories about impaction issues with mealworms and would rather avoid them just in case.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I ordered what ever size bag, Lilly Exotics sell.

As for how much it makes, never used up the whole bag, so couldn't say. 

I made 3 batches with a quarter cup measure & still have some left for maybe 2 - 3 lots. But that's a guess. 

I don't find cresties are over keen on mealies, but had compaction issues with a beardie on mealies.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

spottymint said:


> I ordered what ever size bag, Lilly Exotics sell.
> 
> As for how much it makes, never used up the whole bag, so couldn't say.
> 
> ...


they sell 3-4-16 and 64oz packs.


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> Well I've ordered some from lily exotics as well as the two different flavours of repashy. Bought a few bits and pieces from swells today as well. Looking forward to seeing how the dried fruit mix goes down mixed into the CGD.
> 
> I'm a bit annoyed as my crestie doesn't seem too keen on live food. So now I have both a box of locusts and crickets living in my flat until he changes his mind.
> I'll try brown crickets next and see if they go down any better. Other than that what are my options? I've heard some stories about impaction issues with mealworms and would rather avoid them just in case.


how are you feeding them? in the viv? hand feeding?

You could try cali worms, wax or slik worms, I know the wax are fatty so are only meant to be given as a treat, if they don't go for a cricket which moves lots they might not go for a wiggly worm but worth a try, some people find splitting the end of the worm so it's guts come out more successful if it won't take it "unopened".


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I think it was the 16oz bag, wouldn't have been the largest or smallest.

I could look, but means moving & can't be bothered. :lol2:


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

spottymint said:


> I think it was the 16oz bag, wouldn't have been the largest or smallest.
> 
> I could look, but means moving & can't be bothered. :lol2:


I guessed that two posts ago :whistling2:


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's a pic to show you how the crickets love it, we feed our crickets with it - and they demolish it. BugBurger hydrates as well as nourishes. Even if you use veg to feed your bugs, BugBurger is a great addition to your insect feeding regime and widens your options. It's always there in the jar should you need it. 

Works equally well with roaches & mealworms.

Sold in all good reptile shops and of course from our website Repashy : Repashy Super Foods


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

spottymint said:


> I don't find cresties are over keen on mealies, but had compaction issues with a beardie on mealies.


Think I'm best to avoid them then just in case.



Jebb said:


> how are you feeding them? in the viv? hand feeding?
> 
> You could try cali worms, wax or slik worms, I know the wax are fatty so are only meant to be given as a treat, if they don't go for a cricket which moves lots they might not go for a wiggly worm but worth a try, some people find splitting the end of the worm so it's guts come out more successful if it won't take it "unopened".


I've tried both hand feeding and letting them lose. Hand feeding he had a couple of crickets within the space of a week but only those two.

If I let them loose in the viv inside a plastic containing with some food he would overhang into the tub, watch them for a couple of minutes then turn and go for the CGD instead. Then I have to play catch the crickets the following morning. Fun fact when you chase them at the top of the fake exo terra background they can jump out even when the sliders are covering the cable holes.

As for the locusts he stalked one, got close, tasted it then ran away.

I think all the worms are a little bit fatty? I'll maybe try one as a treat and see how it goes down. I'd rather he didn't just eat CGD as without live food the growth is stunted according to a few people. Plus who doesn't like to watch the hunt?


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

you need to check but I think it's only the wax that are very fatty, the silk I know are a lot less and are said to be very good.

Funning you say about the exo and the crickets escaping, I took the top of the viv today to fit a home made hammock, guess what was waiting at the top to jump out as soon as the lid was off...yeah a dirty cricket, so I now have a loose cricket in the bedroom :gasp:


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

I think I'm better at catching and killing crickets than my crestie will ever be! The locusts I really don't mind as at least they have some nice patterns. Then again I may be biased as my research is in pattern formation and it seems to have taken over my life!


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

One thing I'll say, Lilly Exotics don't hang about. Yesterdays order has already arrived. oO


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Muz333 said:


> One thing I'll say, Lilly Exotics don't hang about. Yesterdays order has already arrived. oO


come on this is your chance to get one of those "reviewer" pretty little titles :no1:


----------

